# 2009 NBA Finals Game 2: Orlando Magic (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1) [6/7]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to come out with the same aggresiveness/intensity that we did in game one, the Magic are going to come out firing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah we deff. need to secure home court and ensure this one is coming back to Los Angeles if necessary.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope Ariza is able to guard Hedo. Magic set hard screen when Hedo has a ball in hands.

Bynum needs to stay out foul trouble, and hopefully he doesn't pick stupid fouls. Pau needs to have 20, 12 game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sure it will be within single digits for most of the game. Then we blow them out in the fourth! Ah, just give me a win. This waiting until Sunday business is bull**** though.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers are undefeated (24-0) in their Sunday Whiteys...expecting another win..but not another blowout like last night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect the magic to really push the tempo and try getting Howard the ball in early offense we have gotta be aware and hustle back and get a body on him quickly. If we can stunt their push the ball attempts I think we can frustrate them in the halfcourt again. 

I expect them to be better offensively but I also expect Gasol and Ariza to be alittle better offensively as well. 

Win this game and I think the series is in our favor bigtime.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Practice Report

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/090605video.html


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

All we need is to steal one game. :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> All we need is to steal one game. :gopray:


Don't bring that crap in here!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree about Ariza, he has to guard Hedo better. He has trouble with guys bigger and stronger than him, like Melo and perhaps Hedo. Didn't like what I saw early on from Ariza defensively but maybe it's not something that will continue consistently.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****, sunday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cap said:


> I agree about Ariza, he has to guard Hedo better. He has trouble with guys bigger and stronger than him, like Melo and perhaps Hedo. Didn't like what I saw early on from Ariza defensively but maybe it's not something that will continue consistently.


 Ariza problem is that he plays everyone close which allows some stronger players to have their way. Even worse, Ariza is not that good at getting by screens and that was what really hurt Ariza when against Hedo.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is a must win for us. The Magic are out of their element playing in the Finals on the road. Combine that with having to blend in a guy that has been out four months when you are playing at your best. We need to hit them in the mouth and remove all doubt as to the outcome of the game by halftime. It's important that we are up 2-0 because the Magic will be firing on all cylinders in game 3. They will be at home. They will have gotten over the goosebumps. Most importantly, they will be the underdgogs again. There will be no pressure on them to win and that is when they are at their best. We are too good to get swept on the road but I can definately see them winning 2 out of 3. If we can go to Orlando up 2-0, we can return home up 3-2.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Don't bring that crap in here!


Say the words and I will summon the edit from hell.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We must attack then early with Bynum and Pau.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^that Bynum block is so ****ing sick


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^that Bynum block is so ****ing sick


I wish he'd do it more often..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Say the words and I will summon the edit from hell.


Easy Grasshopper...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

too long of a wait


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This game will be our biggest test. I highly doubt that Howard will be held to 12 points and the Magic will shoot 30% again. We need to come out focused and not complacent. We have to respond quickly to any adjustments the Magic made after Game 1. Sure, we won Game 1 easily...but our scoring balance was not great. We need to get more guys involved...especially our bigs. We have to go inside and try to get Howard in foul trouble. I expect Kobe will be smothered defensively, so our open guys need to hit their shots. We also have to work harder getting around their high picks because they still had a lot of open looks on the perimeter in Game 1...they just didn't hit the shots. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for the game tonight! Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tonight we find out rather or not the Lakers have actually grown into a championship team with killer instinct.

Both teams know how big tonight's game is for the Magic.. Magic drops tonight's, and it's over. Got to steal one of the first two, if the want to have a chance in this series.

Lakers typically would come out complacent, and not with any energy. This time, they have to come out with the intent to to mortally wound the Magic. Lets see if the new Lakers show up, I have a feeling they will this time.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> This game will be our biggest test.


I agree. If the Lakers win Game 2, all the momentum will be in our side to win this thing. 



> I highly doubt that Howard will be held to 12 points and the Magic will shoot 30% again.


I don't think D-Ho will go off against the Lakers the way he did against the Crabs. The LAkers have the bigs to contain him (considering he is a menace only when under the rim, so to speak).
However, it's improbable the Magic's gunners wll have another 30% game. Our perimeter defense must be top-notch (which is always doubtfull).



> We need to come out focused and not complacent. We have to respond quickly to any adjustments the Magic made after Game 1. Sure, we won Game 1 easily...but our scoring balance was not great. We need to get more guys involved...especially our bigs. We have to go inside and try to get Howard in foul trouble. I expect Kobe will be smothered defensively, so our open guys need to hit their shots. We also have to work harder getting around their high picks because they still had a lot of open looks on the perimeter in Game 1...they just didn't hit the shots. GO LAKERS!!!


I'm really interested to see if the Magic are gonna start doubling Kobe, after him going off in game 1. If they do, i fully expect a big offensive game by Gasol and Bynum (and some ocasional treys by Ariza and Fisher).

Something tells me that if the Lakers win this game, we have the series!

Go Lakers!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I fully expect Magic to double Kobe on every possession and make the other 4 guys make shots (preferably not Pau). Fisher and Ariza will have to be ready to take and make a lot of uncontested shots. 

The game will be won or lost on the parameter - Magic's three point shooting and our defense of it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> I fully expect Magic to double Kobe on every possession and make the other 4 guys make shots (preferably not Pau). Fisher and Ariza will have to be ready to take and make a lot of uncontested shots.
> 
> The game will be won or lost on the parameter - Magic's three point shooting and our defense of it.


If they double Kobe Gasol has gotta come out high and get the ball and PJ might have to consider bringing LO in earlier. 



Darth Bryant said:


> Tonight we find out rather or not the Lakers have actually grown into a championship team with killer instinct.
> 
> Both teams know how big tonight's game is for the Magic.. Magic drops tonight's, and it's over. Got to steal one of the first two, if the want to have a chance in this series.
> 
> Lakers typically would come out complacent, and not with any energy. This time, they have to come out with the intent to to mortally wound the Magic. Lets see if the new Lakers show up, I have a feeling they will this time.


I completely agree here. this game will tell the tale of what we are this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the hell was Odom wearing during that interview?


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> What the hell was Odom wearing during that interview?


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

How can the refs miss that goal tending by d12??!!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Am loving DFish right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe being too passive gotta put more pressure on the Magic defense he needs to be attacking.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man we're in trouble here. Hedo got it going now Lewis is going and Howard is starting to wear Pau down some. Kobe gotta step it up here in the 4th and someone else gotta get it going.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I knew they were going to kill us from three sooner or later


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our defense is breaking down as is our rebounding down by 2. Its LO and Kobe basically versus Hedo, Lewis and Howard right now.

gotta stop the 3's right now or else.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn where is everybody. lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Everyone is glued to the TV set


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I had just had a heart attack


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And Another


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Roll!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom was incredible tonight but he did sleep on defensive assignments. Fish was all heart tonight. We got beat on rebounds and once again, weren't able to close out perimeter. How about Ariza? Even though Hedo got numbers on him, he fought through screen all night long

Orlando PG play is holding them back. I bet Rafer would start sinking those treys down now the scene shifts to Orlando. All around, it was a great team win.

2 more wins!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Tough game but I'll take a win anyway possible. The playoff forum is hilarious. There's a lot of whining by Laker haters and Orlando fans about calls. It's funny because they only complain about calls against Orlando but not when they are against the Lakers.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

whew that was a nail biter


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Game ball goes to Odom


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> Game ball goes to Odom


:yes:

2 More Wins! :champagne:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Two more, fellas.....two more.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

2..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

2!!!! Gutsy win!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Game ball goes to Pau. Brought it consistently on both ends, really doing a fantastic job on Howard. He has 1 dunk through 2 games. That's nuts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cap said:


> Game ball goes to Pau. Brought it consistently on both ends, really doing a fantastic job on Howard. He has 1 dunk through 2 games. That's nuts.


It's Pau and Odom. :champagne:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A win is a win.. Longest game in history it felt like with all the whistles... But Pau and Odom really shined tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

9 points for Pau in OT!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Gameball has to go to Pau. He came up big when it mattered and played well defensively. Odom did great on the offensive end but his defense sucked. He roamed around way too much and double teamed when it was unnecessary. He left Lewis with may too many uncontested shots. I was actually getting PO'ed watching the 2nd quarter when he decided not to guard him at all.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sasha Vujacic; 0 points, 0-1, 5 minutes. Reduce that to < 1 minute and I'm pleased as pie. Jackson making a great adjustment. Yes!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Odom will struggle in Orlando.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> Odom will struggle in Orlando.


As long as most of your team continues to also:banana:


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

we got lucky that Lee missed that lay in but as we all know sometimes it takes a bit of luck to win the chip...2 more wins !!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pau was good but he got alot of easy plays set up for him. But LO was brillant. I mean he was everywhere his buckets in the 4th really saved us. His 2nd half rotations were solid on Howard. 

I mean lets be real here LO is really a star masquerading as a 3rd option. He's an incredible talent that can focus and be great any night. 

Kobe was very good tonight. He's getting the he didn't play well talk but I disagree. He laid back and allowed the game to come to him early he made alot of to's trying to be too unselfish and turned down alot of easy shots to set guys up for 3. 

I guess it was a downer for people coming off game 1. 

Pau is outplaying Howard on offense the way he mixes up his offense is keeping Howard off balance. Its inside its outside its man up its off the pick and roll his versatility is killing the Magic. 

Fisher gets some dap as well for playing good defense and making timely plays as well.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

w/o Lamar, there's no way we're in that game. he lost Lewis a few too many times, but he put us on his back for a good part of the game on offense. Kobe didn't play poorly, but I don't like the way he settled for jumpshots when Turkey was guarding him. He should be able to get right around him. Pau was huge in overtime, but man, he was killing me in the first half. 

overall, a pretty lack-luster effort. the magic probably played a little better, but key mistakes, a few in-n-out shots, and one huge blown lay-up will easily cost you games on the road. 

the officiating was a little dissipointing, but it hardly decided the game. geez, Lakers can't win a close game w/o haters claiming conspiracy


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We certainly didn't play our best...and we dodged a big bullet. However, a win is a win!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to add that Gasols length was instrumental in Lee missing that game winning shot. 

Considering Pau was covering Howard and Lee.. I give him props for getting there in time to alter the shot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pau's D has been fantastic most of the postseason and especially in the Finals.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Silk D said:


> w/o Lamar, there's no way we're in that game. he lost Lewis a few too many times, but he put us on his back for a good part of the game on offense.


Not to mentioned LO played with 5 fouls in the 4th qtr/OT, and shut down Lewis.


----------

